# Blue Tongues



## Shaggers89 (May 21, 2020)

So after Recently Moving into a house that backs on to bushland that i have at least 3 Eastern Blue Tongues that have taken up residence (There have been signs of an Eb and a tiger but no luck as of yet) These three indivuals seem pretty healthy to this place ive seen a lot of your common garden skinks but these guys were a good surprise 

[doublepost=1590037497,1590037396][/doublepost]


Shaggers89 said:


> So after Recently Moving into a house that backs on to bushland that i have at least 3 Eastern Blue Tongues that have taken up residence (There have been signs of an Eb and a tiger but no luck as of yet) These three indivuals seem pretty healthy to this place ive seen a lot of your common garden skinks but these guys were a good surprise


 whoops forgot these ones as well


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 25, 2020)

lucky you i have seen many blue tongues in my garden but i am afraid to say that my dog scares them away


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 26, 2020)

Went walking down to the creek behind my back fence (Round 700m away) and ive managed to catch a RBB more tiger snake sitings and it seems to have gotten around the neighbourhood that i can catch snakes so last few days ive caught a couple of whip snakes and an EB


----------



## kankryb (Jun 7, 2020)

So cool wish I could buy a house with bluetongues there


----------



## hamishh34 (Jun 8, 2020)

reptileandsodaz said:


> lucky you i have seen many blue tongues in my garden but i am afraid to say that my dog scares them away



Feel your pain mate. Except mine kills them. Super high prey drive from hunting lines so just kills anything if she can get her mouth on it. 

Had a heap of wild bluetongues and babies every year but I dont think it will be as common of a site anymore. The large female I found ripped in half and fully developed babies inside. Had been dead for 2 days when I found it so I missed any chance to save babies that were in their sacks :/ Lucky to still see the odd one moving about in the front where dog cant go.


----------

